
MySpace was just acquired by 94-year-old magazine company Time - uptown
http://www.businessinsider.com/time-inc-acquires-myspace-viant-2016-2?r=UK&IR=T
======
aikah
"But it was rewritten in NodeJs !"

I'm not sure what MySpace could do in order to be successful against. The name
is kind of tainted at this point, I guess it could still pivot, focus on a
niche(music), and try to compete with Twitter instead of Facebook.

~~~
tw04
>Tim Vanderhook, Viant CEO, told Business Insider last year that the company's
revenue was in the "hundreds of millions," having grown 20% year-on-year.

If that's accurate... I'd say they're pretty successful already.

~~~
startuphacker
Yeah, everyone loves to hate on and make fun of MySpace, but they aren't doing
bad at all. They just aren't the poster child of startups anymore. Facebook
got bigger and everyone claimed MySpace was dead. Look who is still making
profit?

------
dzdt
Decrepit dinosaur scavanges putrescent mammal corpse?

------
mariuolo
Well, I hope it was a bargain!

